# Body repair/spraying trainee work? (Leeds)



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Right, I'm 23 and I've had a change of heart with my career path....I want to become a body repair/sprayer. 

I applied for a college course (South Leeds College) this year but didn't get on. Don't know why not, they didn't even send a letter out to tell me...I had to ring up to find out I hadn't got on, 2 weeks before term time started.

So the past couple weeks I've been driving around body repairers in Leeds asking if they'd take on a free trainee as I'm prepared to train for free for a while until I'm good enough to be payed.

I've not had any luck yet and it's starting to get to me.

So, I'm asking if any of you know somebody who runs a bodyshop (preferably in Leeds,west yorks) area and is willing to take on a free trainee.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Best piece of advice i can I'd don't give up and be persistent. As that will show your enthusiastic about wanting to get into the body repair trade. But when your are successful it will be hard work and sometimes tedious and boring, because you will prob start of just prepping new panels and bumpers, that what our trainees start out doing then they progress onto priming small jobs and learn his to flat primer. But good luck with it hope you eventually find a bodyshop willing to give you that chance.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Best piece of advice i can I'd don't give up and be persistent. As that will show your enthusiastic about wanting to get into the body repair trade. But when your are successful it will be hard work and sometimes tedious and boring, because you will prob start of just prepping new panels and bumpers, that what our trainees start out doing then they progress onto priming small jobs and learn his to flat primer. But good luck with it hope you eventually find a bodyshop willing to give you that chance.


That said - it's all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Aye cheers fellas. Think there's a few more I can try within a 10 mile radius. If no one gives me a place......

Well I guess I can set up shop in my shed...


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope it works out for you mate i trained at leeds college but i had a full apprenticeship from when i left school. Surprised no one wants free help though? have you been trying big and small bodyshops? just be persistant something will come up. If i had more work on id invite you out on the road with me but things are quite at the minute


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel your pain buddy. I got experience in this trade and was almost offered a job a couple weeks ago in a body shop near me (Feltham) got asked if I can come for an interview to which my reply was obviously yes... I wait and wait but got no reply.

So I got back to him a day later just to be told, "I've taken a trainee on but if that does not work out I will contact you" proper kick in the ball bag.

It's been almost a year for me so far looking but keep your up head... Something has to pop up soon... Well that's what I think lol


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

jason7474utd said:


> Surprised no one wants free help though? have you been trying big and small bodyshops?


Aye, I've driven round and asked: JD autobodies, Speedy Body repair, Carter and Browns, RT autobodies, Re-finshers, Autobody care. But I've sent emails to Ringways (ford body repair) and Alton Cars but haven't had a reply from either so I might have a drive and ask at the front desk.

The Keighly college have an open day next month so will probably see if they will take on a 23 year old for one of their courses.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah id have a drive down mate! theres also nationwide and evans halshaw on geldard road as well i hope something comes up for you mate just be aware the trade is on its **** at the minute both work and wages. i cant really comment about your ages as iv said i started at 15 straight from school i know you can do the college courses but im of the opinion that you learn on the job i know i did picking things up from the older lads.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Aye cheers fella. Will try those two as well this week. Yeah the guy at Fisher Autos said it's on its **** atm aswell. In the emails I sent I did state 'I will train for free' maybe if I go over in person they might take more notice.

Ah well, will see how it goes.


----------



## jason7474utd (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope something comes up mate youll prob have more luck with the smaller garages or one man bands with the free work as the bigger shops are all bonus shops and it can get a bit political in them like "why has he got a lad helping him make his time and i havnt" etc. Just keep plugging away the bloke at keighly college i called dave selby he taught me and nearly every one i know in leeds hes a good bloke and if your willing to get your head down and work and not be nob he will look after you


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

Well thought I'd update this.

GOOD NEWS! I've got a trainee/work placement at a body/smart repair shop in North Rigton, Harrogate. 

After sending Emails out to about 10 bodyshops this one shop replied and we arranged a day for myself to come in and have a chat. This was a couple of months ago and we decided my start date would be 4th of Feb (tomorrow!!).

So I'd just like to thank everyone here who said to be persistent and don't take no for an answer.

CHEERS!


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done . Persistence pays off


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Congratulations. Hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice one mate. Hope it all goes well for you :thumb:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well done mate


----------



## K777 (Oct 2, 2012)

How's it going at Harrogate?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

It's going good, enjoying it alot. For the first couple of weeks I have been mainly 'shadowing' and taking in what they do and how they do it etc. But now I've been helping prep wheels, bumpers and a bit of polishing. Start my 4th week tmorrow.


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well done to you mate, Now how much are you gonna charge me to spray my bodykit!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Good to hear your enjoying it mate. :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> Well done to you mate, Now how much are you gonna charge me to spray my bodykit!!!!!!!! Lol


..........Thousands. Yes, I'm that good even with no experience.


----------

